# New pictures of my boys!:)



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Well Rhett just got his first ever collar just for him!:biggrin: My order of his collar and one for my Mum's Frenchie just came today...so of course I got pictures...and of course more pictures of both him and our Pug/x!:biggrin1:


Rhett Butler(his papers were sent in this past week by his breeder so that IS his name!:happy









Sleeping on Mommi after the local pet expo on Saturday!:biggrin:










and his favorite bed of all times, a cat bed that we got from my in-laws!AHAH










and now Brody:

After the expo:










And his "normal" sleeping habits including

Standing up:










and his funny way of sleeping on the couch!LOL


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Great pics! Love the collar and your pug is adorable!


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

How cute an Rhett looks proud!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> Great pics! Love the collar and your pug is adorable!


Thank you! I could have gotten MUCH better ones today...but the camera's charger is in the Jeep..and *of course* husband has it today!LOL And thank you, he got many compliments at the pet expo on Saturday...amazingly LOTS of people asked if he was a "puggle"(IMO he looks nothing like one!!)! He will be getting his own Collarmania collar soon....but Daddy has to choose which one, since he is "Daddy's dog"!!LOL



Onyxmom2 said:


> How cute an Rhett looks proud!


Thank you! And yes he was QUITE proud! As I only set them up in that chair if Im taking pictures!LOL


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Very cute! I love the new collar! Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> Very cute! I love the new collar! Thanks for sharing.....


Thank you Sara!:biggrin: I am in love with the new collar as well!:biggrin1:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Rhett looks very handsome in his new collar!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Very cute pictures. I like the white on Rhetts nose.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

they look so proud and cute....love your pug...


----------

